# Best of OCN Nominations | Computer Rooms



## TheBlademaster01

*RushiMP*












Spoiler: See More

































*>>Link<<*


----------



## Pip Boy

Good idea but Isn't this just going to be who has the most money and the best camera skills?

Rooms should be rated on there Comfort factor not their LED bling and white everything, Something you could see yourself sat at for many hours in blissful ignorance of the rest of the world


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You can post that if that's what you're dreaming of. Opinions are going to differ anyway.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You can post that if that's what you're dreaming of. Opinions are going to differ anyway.


Exactly. Nominate rooms that YOU think are worthy of the award.


----------



## sepheroth003

Perfect timing for this. I'm looking to add a few monitors and change my desk layout. This will give me some good ideas.


----------



## The-racer

I think theblade master just won this thread


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Good idea but Isn't this just going to be who has the most money and the best camera skills?
> 
> Rooms should be rated on there Comfort factor not their LED bling and white everything, Something you could see yourself sat at for many hours in blissful ignorance of the rest of the world


We are not simply looking for one "best" room  We will be sure to highlight a wide variety of them - be sure to tell us why you liked it if it's not obvious


----------



## magicalpancake

Someone come over and take pictures of my green room!


----------



## RushiMP

I have made some improvements, including dedicated climate control. I will see if I can take some pictures later today.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Do it!


----------



## Sazexa

I will be following this thread!

I definitely won't win, but will love to see what beautiful set ups people can conjure up to improve mine. :]


----------



## LDV617

I cannot wait to go home, clean my room, and post my pics ^^

I bet I win because I have the prettiest functional glass


----------



## tensionz

A competition based off my favorite thread wooo!


----------



## skyn3t

w00t , nice, sky is about to get a new house and my pimped computer room. gonna post some pics soon soon..


----------



## LDV617

Grats on a new house! Staying in Boston?


----------



## rrims

is it possible to nominate yourself?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I nominate Rushimp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


----------



## deafboy

This should be good


----------



## Chopper1591

You guys came across this already?




Notice the cheap stools FTW.


----------



## mxfreek09

edit - will update with a proper submission.


----------



## pcmonky

TheBladeMaster01, awesome setup. Love how you mounted motherboards and graphic cards on the wall.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It isn't my setup, it's RushiMP's


----------



## admin

Some nice rooms and setups so far!


----------



## mrwesth

Not to rain on the parade... but so far it looks more-or-less like a remake of a post your own computer room thread.

Explain why your generic looking room is special/unique/_worthy_!
I wanna see some innovative setups to give me ideas for my own.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> Not to rain on the parade... but so far it looks more-or-less like a remake of a post your own computer room thread.
> 
> Explain why your generic looking room is special/unique/worthy!
> I wanna see some innovative setups to give me ideas for my own.


Fair enough 

I agree that the criteria of submission should be relatively high here. People don't want to look at "ordinary" rooms (not saying the ones posted are that!).

Let's keep the bar high guys. Only submit it if it's actually something that would make someone say "wow!"


----------



## deafboy

I want to say we shouldn't be able to nominate our own setups, lol.


----------



## briddell

Like Nils says; better _no_ picture than a bad picture.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want to say we shouldn't be able to nominate our own setups, lol.


After I thought about it, I agree. You shouldn't be able to nominate your own setup


----------



## admin

Agreed on that. Setups should be nominated by someone else. I will clarify the rules now. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mxfreek09

I'll take mine down then.Always jump on an opportunity to show off my rig.


----------



## admin

Sorry again about the poor rule choice on my end  I thought that self-nominations would be the vast minority.


----------



## JTHMfreak

lookin forward to this


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


I flatly nominate the above entry as well, ive had dreams of it ever since Blade posted it in the OMPT


----------



## RushiMP

Do it with the lights on 

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33250_50#post_21323015

Right wall:



Gaming Corner:



Working Corner:



Back Office:



New Game 'Work'station:







New Work Workstation:



New Productivity Workstation:





Assembly Area:



New Toys:


----------



## [CyGnus]

mrwesth thanks









RushiMP i dont even have words congrats on that brutal room


----------



## Fatman811

RushiMP that's hands down the sickest setup I have ever seen!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Do it with the lights on
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33250_50#post_21323015
> 
> Right wall:


Straight out of a sci-fi movie (a good one).


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, that's just an awesome den


----------



## go4life

RushiMP wins, hands down. Very nice setup you got there! Jealous


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Do it with the lights on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33250_50#post_21323015
> 
> Right wall:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming Corner:
> 
> 
> 
> New Game 'Work'station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Working Corner:
> 
> 
> 
> Back Office:
> 
> 
> 
> New Work Workstation:
> 
> 
> 
> New Productivity Workstation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly Area:
> 
> 
> 
> New Toys:


is it cool if I ask my mom if I can sleep over bro?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> RushiMP wins, hands down. Very nice setup you got there! Jealous


They say form follows function. I have definitely have had less functional offices, this is just my latest effort to keep work and play as distinct as possible. Now I just need a pair of nice office chairs, especially when I have people over for drunken youtube sessions.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Thought about posting but then I saw RushiMP. Really no point any more...


----------



## gatattack

Rushimp wins the most advanced alien award. Does he have his own server rack too? wooow


----------



## sabbathcrazy

This thread is a little bias, its going to be about who has the money to spend on nice stuff.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabbathcrazy*
> 
> This thread is a little bias, its going to be about who has the money to spend on nice stuff.


I don't know if that's really true. There are plenty of people with sick setups that don't have buckets of money, tons of space, or overly expensive equipment. But I get your point, money helps.

My neighbor has a pretty cool flight simulator setup. Not super fancy or overly pricey either:


I wouldn't nominate it as "best of" but it still nice clean spacious setup.


----------



## admin

We are looking for a selection of rooms to showcase - so keep submitting rooms that you feel are worthy  Please remember that you can't nominate yourself though.

In the future, we will have other themes for these nominations - so don't worry that this one is more about "the finer things in life"  It's nice to be able to strive for things and a little inspiration usually does not cause any harm


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I obviously need to do whatever it is that rush does for a living


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Do it with the lights on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Work Workstation:


I always wondered why it took so long for my radiologists to read our catscans


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Don't worry guys. Once Bill Gates buys me my D-wave 2 we will have a clear winner


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's not even the cash that makes that setup awesome, just the sense of decoration. Not intended as a personal attack on anyone here, but discrediting someone because of expensive gear just seems like a cheap way to deny the hard work of that person to me. You can clearly see the effort he put into decorating that room. If it was a designer room or something I could kind of agree on effort but it really isn't.

Here are some other ones that I found interesting:

*Luminatix*










*>>Link<<*

*seven9st surfer*










*>>Link<<*

*gl0ry*










*>>Link<<*

*FireAroundTheBrim*










*>>Link<<*

*FaLLeNAn9eL*










*>>Link<<*


----------



## mosi

Do home theatre setups count? Oh well I don't have anyone to nominate me anyway


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are looking for a selection of rooms to showcase - so keep submitting rooms that you feel are worthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please remember that you can't nominate yourself though.*
> 
> In the future, we will have other themes for these nominations - so don't worry that this one is more about "the finer things in life"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to be able to strive for things and a little inspiration usually does not cause any harm


Ugh, thank you for saying it.

Very first thing that went though my head; "Everyone will nominate themselves". Looked down first page, and sure enough, someone nominated themselves. Don't people understand that it kinda defeats the purpose to do that?

I've seen so many desks deserving of nomination, but the thread is huge and I never bookmarked them. Guess I'll be spending some time looking through it again.


----------



## xNovax

Are we allowed to nominate rooms from other threads that are not in the "Official Computer Room Pics" Thread?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I always wondered why it took so long for my radiologists to read our catscans


It's all about the turn around times. Its funny, there has been a couple of times where I am just covering some overflow and I am playing BF with my friends, then they hear me say "Insert chest two view, negative, negative, complete" and they are like, God damn it, are you working !?!


----------



## SgtMunky

Going to love this thread, I'm always looking through the computer room thread for cool rooms, I suppose this will bring out the cream of the crop









Can I be a party pooper though: If people can submit themselves, wouldn't this thread be able to simply be filled with every room already in the other thread, theoretically? :/

Edit: Misread what admin said after I saw the self-nominations. Phew


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> is it cool if I ask my mom if I can sleep over bro?


Cool with me. Someone always seems to find a way to spend the weekend over.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Do home theatre setups count? Oh well I don't have anyone to nominate me anyway


Same. I was all excited to go home and take some pictures after reading the first few pages. I was even going to move the christmas tree into my game room just for the pictures but oh well.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


Second that!


----------



## RushiMP

*PureSolidness*



I really like the efficient use of space and coherent theme and colors.

LINK

bxrdj



Because I like orange, and it looks like real work gets done here too.

LINK


----------



## xNovax

Looks like I am going to have to clean my room for some photos.


----------



## StormX2

this became a thread of fail

If you wish to enter yourself, You are best to do so by Posting your pics in the Official Computer Room thread (easy to find)


----------



## LDV617

I nominate the guy with the Maschine and FL studio on his screen, beatmakers ftw!


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> It's all about the turn around times. Its funny, there has been a couple of times where I am just covering some overflow and I am playing BF with my friends, then they hear me say "Insert chest two view, negative, negative, complete" and they are like, God damn it, are you working !?!


That's hilarious. I work in an ER in Bloomington, IN. We use a group out of CA at night for our CT reads.


----------



## jellybeans69

Nominating this one:

Emotional Post-it Note's room.
http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33100#post_21179972

And nomination no 2 - sidewu's room
http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33030#post_21131647

Tri-monitor setups are cool, but they'll get enough votes, so i'm nominating some little bit different


----------



## BonzaiTree

People really need to read the rules...no self nominations!

Lots of people have very nice setups, but this is for *EPIC* rooms!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You guys came across this already?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the cheap stools FTW.


I would like to be friends with this guy









If I had money and the space, I would totally do this. A LAN party where no one has to bring anything! Awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's not even the cash that makes that setup awesome, just the sense of decoration. Not intended as a personal attack on anyone here, but discrediting someone because of expensive gear just seems like a cheap way to deny the hard work of that person to me. You can clearly see the effort he put into decorating that room. If it was a designer room or something I could kind of agree on effort but it really isn't.
> 
> Here are some other ones that I found interesting:
> 
> *Luminatix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*
> 
> *seven9st surfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*
> 
> *gl0ry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*
> 
> *FireAroundTheBrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*
> 
> *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


I love that set up by Luminatix.

It might not be the most extravagant, but it looks so *cozy!*

That gets my vote








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> is it cool if I ask my mom if I can sleep over bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool with me. Someone always seems to find a way to spend the weekend over.
Click to expand...

Dude, on my way


----------



## MunneY

Yeah... so there is no point in doing this with RushImp being in it..

SRSLY DUDE?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah... so there is no point in doing this with RushImp being in it..
> 
> SRSLY DUDE?


RushImp has a fantastic setup, don't get me wrong. Just seems like too many things that would sidetrack me in everyday use.


----------



## Master__Shake

this room has 9 computers in it

does that count?












it also doubles as a laundry room









EDIT: 8 computers...


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> this room has 9 computers in it
> 
> does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it also doubles as a laundry room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 8 computers...


MMO RMT ring eh?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> MMO RMT ring eh?


nope, just needed some extra space


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


Same, I've seen his setup couple of times on other topics and it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hollywood406

The picture in the scrolling marquee for the coolest computer room made me laugh out loud. Not to take anything away from the guys, or girls, that love to have a nice modern, flashy computer room, but seriously..... for every cool-looking computer room and neckied jet-setter sipping wine, there are a hundred guys like me....... dressed in sweats and a sweatshirt guzzling beer in a dimly lit basement or bedroom sharing space with the dog (and dog hair) and the boxes of Christmas ornaments or other junk we've managed to collect over the years.









How about a contest for the most average computer room??


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Very cool. I will repost this thread on my other nerd site's computer section.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> (...)
> 
> *New rule: You can't nominate your own room! *
> 
> Again, please help us out in making sure the rest of the community knows about some of the amazing setups seen on OCN.
> 
> Thanks!
> admin


For those that missed the new rule.

Head over to the proper thread - Official Computer Room Pics - to post your computer room photos.

I'll be nominating later, lots of good posts there.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Very cool. I will repost this thread on my other nerd site's computer section.


There is a thread for average rooms, but has a limit of $1200 for everything in the rig, mine does not even qualify.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380557/the-average-room-and-rig-thread


----------



## CptAsian

I nominate kzim9. Nice and cozy, and plenty on monitors and rigs in that little pocket of awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Some night shots during the FFW.......


I also get the feeling that half of the people who are being nominated have no clue about this thread.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I wish my man cave/computer room was neat and organized - sometimes it is, but quickly becomes a pile of parts and whiskey bottles. *sigh*

Should have a thread to vote "Does work get done here? Or is someone dead?" thread.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned









Please try and keep this thread for nominations of the best computer rooms by members of OCN.

Remember you cannot nominate yourself.

If you wish to show off you room and gain the possibility of being nominated please post your pics in one of the computer room pic threads.
http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/0_100
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380557/the-average-room-and-rig-thread/0_100


----------



## Kr0n1k

I nominate IronSurvivor. Great blend of new fangled PC stuff and old school hi-fi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found an old cabinet in the attic today and cleaned it up and put it together and its a great cabinet for all the equipment.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Wow thanks for the nomination, kr0n1k. Made my day!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

That is epic ironsurvivor. Rat Pack, Marilyn Monroe on the wall. A true mancave


----------



## LDV617

I really like Ironsurvivor's room. Nice mix of tech geek and music geek. Just needs some functional glass hidden in there


----------



## ironsurvivor

One of my amps is getting restored actually. Sansui G9000db. I can't wait to get it back 

Room has changed slightly since that picture was taken. Replaced 5760x1080 setup with a 2560x1440 panel and kept one 1920x1080 for my secondary screen. Moved speakers by the tv so i can just lay on the couch and relax and listen to my speakers, or sit at my desk and use my dt880s. Posters are still there though! I've got some big audio changes coming and hopefully a completely new build in the spring with a watercooled 900d and i will do a build log!

Theres also an Audrey Hepburn poster now next to Marilyn haha


----------



## Assimilator87

My vote is for *magicalpancake* and his Grass Room!


----------



## Kr0n1k

Not a problem







I've spent a couple days in that thread now, your room stands out as one that is well kept but looks lived in, like someplace you could actually chill out and relax.

No offense to anyone, but I don't see how you can relax with a million LEDs everywhere, changing color or 5 computers and 10 monitors all going at the same time. It certainly looks cool in pictures and everything, but seems way too over bearing to be in for more than 5 minutes.

I also like your changes. My one suggestion for you is frames for the posters. Keeps them nice and classes things up a bit. That's about as nit picky as I could be lol.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thanks for the very kind words. I love the colors of my walls. Its just very relaxing and easy on the eyes. I've actually been meaning to frame them hahahaha. That 2560x1440 sure does spoil you. I want to replace my secondary monitor with one too! Hahaha. So many things, so little money


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assimilator87*
> 
> My vote is for *magicalpancake* and his Grass Room!


Good God!

That's hilarious and awesome at the same time!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's not even the cash that makes that setup awesome, just the sense of decoration. Not intended as a personal attack on anyone here, but discrediting someone because of expensive gear just seems like a cheap way to deny the hard work of that person to me. You can clearly see the effort he put into decorating that room. If it was a designer room or something I could kind of agree on effort but it really isn't.
> 
> Here are some other ones that I found interesting:
> *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> *>>Link<<*


Thank you very much for the nomination. I feel honored.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I would also like to nominate ironsurvivor, while other rooms such as the one rush has are phenomenal they just don't seem to have the "come on in and kick back for a bit and have a beer" feel. Rather I get the "don't touch it you'll break it" feel if I had a friend over.
still, quite a few amazing rooms in here


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I would also like to nominate ironsurvivor, while other rooms such as the one rush has are phenomenal they just don't seem to have the "come on in and kick back for a bit and have a beer" feel. Rather I get the "don't touch it you'll break it" feel if I had a friend over.
> still, quite a few amazing rooms in here


LOL, what exactly do you think I store in that fridge







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> LOL, what exactly do you think I store in that fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL, I do love your room, oh how I do. Your room makes me have to change pants and take a cold shower. I just feel like your room would be more of a fortress of solitude than a kick back spot. Also, your room would most likely make my ADHD kick in, and then nothing would get accomplished.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> LOL, I do love your room, oh how I do. Your room makes me have to change pants and take a cold shower. I just feel like your room would be more of a fortress of solitude than a kick back spot. Also, your room would most likely make my ADHD kick in, and then nothing would get accomplished.


Now you are got visions of superman's lair stuck in my head, those bluish LED certainly do not help. I have so many things that I want to add, upgrade or replace. A bunch of which is just sitting in boxes in the next room. I wish I had more time, I did not even iron the curtains before I took those first pictures. But those will get replaced soon anyway.


----------



## .theMetal

Another vote for *magicalpancake*



Grass Room

There is a kegerater in there!


----------



## FastMHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> this room has 9 computers in it
> 
> does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it also doubles as a laundry room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 8 computers...


Actually I believe this is the home's central heating system.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Another vote for *magicalpancake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grass Room
> 
> There is a kegerater in there!


There's a kegerater?!?!

So Pancake, if you're reading this...can I come visit?









Also, does the turf block a decent bit of sound? I bet you it's a pretty nice and dead room now, probably pretty good for recording


----------



## magicalpancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> There's a kegerater?!?!
> 
> So Pancake, if you're reading this...can I come visit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does the turf block a decent bit of sound? I bet you it's a pretty nice and dead room now, probably pretty good for recording


Absolutely you can come visit. I did it initially for sound so for that purpose, it's great. PM me and lets meet up. Sundays im usually free and brewing beer!


----------



## kle67

Another for RushiMP


----------



## ae-?a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> this room has 9 computers in it
> 
> does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it also doubles as a laundry room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 8 computers...


Whats up with that spacing in between them with those weird shelve thingies? Real men use rails for their servers in their rack:

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33430#post_21379730

I even bolted my rack into the foundation of my house =P

J/K. Nice to see another home user with a mostly full rack. i have 9 chassis in my rack but only 7 of them are computers (two are just DAS boxes with disks and a SAS expander in them).


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Another vote for *magicalpancake*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grass Room
> 
> There is a kegerater in there!


Hahahahahahaha oh my that's as unique as it gets I suppose! Does it sound like in an anechoic chamber in there with all that thicket?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalpancake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> There's a kegerater?!?!
> 
> So Pancake, if you're reading this...can I come visit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does the turf block a decent bit of sound? I bet you it's a pretty nice and dead room now, probably pretty good for recording
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely you can come visit. I did it initially for sound so for that purpose, it's great. PM me and lets meet up. Sundays im usually free and brewing beer!
Click to expand...

I really appreciate the invite, and the fact that you did it for audio and brew beer make me wish I lived closer, but I live in Southern Ontario--about a 20 hour drive away.

Though if I'm ever heading by Colorado I'll definitely take you up on that!









I've done research and got all hyped about it....then moved into an apartment.
I think the smell would annoy my neighbours too much


----------



## hakz

+1 vote for magicalpancake
link


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Another vote for *magicalpancake*
> 
> 
> 
> Grass Room
> 
> There is a kegerater in there!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalpancake*
> 
> Absolutely you can come visit. I did it initially for sound so for that purpose, it's great. PM me and lets meet up. Sundays im usually free and brewing beer!



Awesome work @magicalpancake!


----------



## Nick7269

Grass room for the win!
It may not be the most money spent award! This is about the best room. So just imagine if you was trippin, would you rather lay on the green ceiling covered in grass or the hardwood floor below the grass?
Million dollar question here!


----------



## JTHMfreak

So how does the grass room stay nice, is it a complex hydroponic system?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So how does the grass room stay nice, is it a complex hydroponic system?


I'm guessing you're joking, but I'm about 99.99% sure it's artificial turf


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm guessing you're joking, but I'm about 99.99% sure it's artificial turf


Im guessing you are correct because he said that he stapled it to the wall. That would be pretty hard if it was real grass.


----------



## winterwarrior

If that was real grass this competition would be over... Forever...


----------



## Lysergix710

needs green keyboard.. and real grass


----------



## SnowSoft

I'll clean up my room and get a pic up soon as I can! It's not as spectacular as the grass room or anything, I can only aspire to create something like that in my first house.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowSoft*
> 
> I'll clean up my room and get a pic up soon as I can! It's not as spectacular as the grass room or anything, I can only aspire to create something like that in my first house.


Just remember to post your pic in the general computer rooms thread, not this one.

You're not allowed to self-nominate for this


----------



## RushiMP

Magicalpancake's grass room has inspired me to add some pyramid foam. Both as a light block (since I work in the dark) and to help neutralize the echo induced by the stepped ceiling and hardwood floors.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You guys came across this already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the cheap stools FTW.


Already saw that video about 5 times and I still think "you got more money than brain" still sums that video up


----------



## retrogamer999

netgear makes me cringe


----------



## LDV617

Oh come on, you can buy far worse switches for more money.


----------



## tmcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Already saw that video about 5 times and I still think "you got more money than brain" still sums that video up


think he cares about 20k vs 30k?

your mindset is way behind the curve.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


I vote him


----------



## Lagpirate

i vote for magicalpancakes grass room. So freaking awesome.


----------



## RushiMP

There are so many great rooms in the original Computer Room thread, almost need separate threads for each year. I started going through them all trying to find a third room to nominate, now I can't remember where I left off







.

Here is my 2014 Refresh:



>>LINK<<


----------



## Levesque

This is where I'm gaming. It's also my Home Theater. 8 feet wide screen with 4K projector. Fully motorized masking system, bass shakers in all seats. The room is totally acoustically treated by computers and with the help of a professionnal acoustician. I did an ISF calibration of the projector myself. The screen is a Da-Lite Hi-Power. The walls are fully treated with Owans Corning and Gilford Of Maine over it. Bass traps in every corners, sound treatment on the ceiling. The room is 16'X24'X11'. The projector is at 24' from the 8 feet wide screen.

The room is totally decoupled from the house, and has it's own thermal pump, air circulation, and electrical panel with 8X 20A breakers/orange outlet circuits . The stage is filled with 1000 pounds of white sands. Sound is totally Under control: flutter echo, comb filtering, reverb time, etc. All the electronics and computer are in another room. The room is separated from the house, so the wife can't here anything when listening to the tv on the other side of the wall.









The sound system is Anthem D2, Paradigm Signature speakers, 2 Signature Servo subs, and Anthem P2 and P5 (7X350W).







And the computer:


----------



## Levesque

My post was deleted since I can't nominate myself lol. It was not really nice to delete my post totally, since I was explaining all the sound treatments, construction, etc. Thank you moderator for deleting all I wrote completely...









So here's a link to my room. Just scroll down a bit to see my gaming room. If anyone wants to nominate me, don't hesitate.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1232605/2-mountain-mods-build-home-theater-gaming-room#post_16777582

Here's a link to a pic of the room: http://gallery.avsforum.com/data/501/DSC02685_Medium_.JPG

and here http://gallery.avsforum.com/data/501/DSC02691_Medium_.JPG


----------



## quattroginger

^^^I'm diggin that case


----------



## Seredin

Something about Sazexa's room always inspired me to be more tidy and to clean my desk up more often. It's stuck with me as a prime example of comfort, aesthetic value, and to a degree minimalism. Also dat case









This isn't his current setup: he's since painted the walls grey, but back when it was red I held it in really high regard (still love it, bud, but the red was killer







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There might be more / better pics of his room when it was red, but this was what I could find.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Something about Sazexa's room always inspired me to be more tidy and to clean my desk up more often. It's stuck with me as a prime example of comfort, aesthetic value, and to a degree minimalism. Also dat case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't his current setup: he's since painted the walls grey, but back when it was red I held it in really high regard (still love it, bud, but the red was killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> There might be more / better pics of his room when it was red, but this was what I could find.


Aww, thanks! It's a lot, LOT different in here now... Not necessarily the "computer" room any more, as all I do is use a laptop and it's more mini living room/bed room... I do miss the red time to time. As of now, I have the black furniture, with white wall/door trim, gray walls, and am adding in red accents. Seems to be working nicely. And it very light in here now.

Still some more work to do, so I won't post anything yet. If I find some good oldies of the red, I'll post in a quote to your last.


----------



## dongus




----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dongus*


MLP, Anon, and a "matrix" screen.
Ladies and gentlemen, we have a 12 year old.

Also, read the rules, you can't post your own room.
You need to nominate someone else's.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> MLP, Anon, and a "matrix" screen.
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a 12 year old.
> 
> Also, read the rules, you can't post your own room.
> You need to nominate someone else's.


You did not mention the Pony. You must mention the Pony.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> You did not mention the Pony. You must mention the Pony.


MLP is My Little Pony, lol.
First thing I mentioned.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> MLP is My Little Pony, lol.
> First thing I mentioned.


I am proud of myself for not knowing that.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dongus*





Spoiler: I'm sorry, are you by any chance this guy?















I also second rushimp's room.


Spoiler: quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>Link<<*


----------



## RushiMP

Thanks @fragamemnon

I seriously wish I had taken the time to iron those curtains before posting that. Now all I see are the wrinkles. I have made some modest changes since that original post. I wonder if I can get @TheBlademaster01 to change the picture in his OP so I can bury those wrinkles away like a bad high school picture.


----------



## shadowguy

nice room rushimp


----------



## kyismaster

That grass room... just wow.... thats like a reverse hobbit house.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm sorry, are you by any chance this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also second rushimp's room.


----------



## lombardsoup

People still do this? The anonymous schtick is a little old.


----------



## MrHallows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Good idea but Isn't this just going to be who has the most money and the best camera skills?
> 
> Rooms should be rated on there Comfort factor not their LED bling and white everything, Something you could see yourself sat at for many hours in blissful ignorance of the rest of the world


I concur.


----------



## coelacanth

*magicalpancake*



http://www.overclock.net/t/911182/magicalpancake-grass-computer-room/0_40

magicalpancake's grass room with the beer tap (for home brew only!), Amano-esque aquarium, chandelier etc. That is one of the most epic rooms I've seen.


----------



## Ferling

*KaRLiToS*

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/25380#post_18083196

*Deep1923*

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/22760#post_16969356

*Nbhansfo*

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/30360#post_20012038


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I always did like Karlitos' setup!


----------



## GamerJoe

*endergx*



http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3370#post_19913059

The pictures are located inside his profile!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerJoe*
> 
> *endergx*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3370#post_19913059
> 
> The pictures are located inside his profile!


Oooh, nice setup indeed. Monorocket 9U cases, possibly 104HP in width, on top of bases on each side... And a Make Noise skiff? ~AND~ Pomona cable holders in front of each set?

...Oh wait, I'm supposed to be looking at the computer on this forum







(And to boot, I'm a dotcom guy, although that eurorack setup is pretty sweet looking!). That still is a pretty sexy setup!


----------



## l88bastar

My 5x1 120hz Chiuahua powered rig owns all!


----------



## endergx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooh, nice setup indeed. Monorocket 9U cases, possibly 104HP in width, on top of bases on each side... And a Make Noise skiff? ~AND~ Pomona cable holders in front of each set?
> 
> ...Oh wait, I'm supposed to be looking at the computer on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And to boot, I'm a dotcom guy, although that eurorack setup is pretty sweet looking!). That still is a pretty sexy setup!


good eye! i've since swapped everything out for a doepfer monster base and monster case. also have a decent sized motm setup!

you on muffwiggler?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endergx*
> 
> good eye! i've since swapped everything out for a doepfer monster base and monster case. also have a decent sized motm setup!
> 
> you on muffwiggler?


Indeed I am on MuffWiggler, although I tend to roam around the 5U section. Same username as here







I seriously need more patch cables, even for my small, effectively 19MU setup.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> [
> 
> *Deep1923*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/22760#post_16969356


If someone could tell me what type of table that is, a model name, or a link, I would greatly appreciate it. This is such a clean setup. It gets my nomination.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> If someone could tell me what type of table that is, a model name, or a link, I would greatly appreciate it. This is such a clean setup. It gets my nomination.


Looks like the Ikea Galant:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S09806763/#/S09806763

With these legs:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20056915/


----------



## OCNKenobi

So jelly of some of the setups







Now I must upgrade my room!


----------



## bowmanvmi

nm


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerJoe*
> 
> *endergx*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3370#post_19913059
> 
> The pictures are located inside his profile!


Winner so far


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


Lovin the picture you have hanging behind these monitors


----------



## Pip Boy

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/05/05baffa8_p1010068vrkzm.jpeg

my feet .. they would be all over this table, legs crossed, lent back


----------



## aaroc

Nice dog powered rig!


----------



## happy hopping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


what's the spec. of your PC? CPU and GPU?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> what's the spec. of your PC? CPU and GPU?


3770k @5ghz
4 msi 7970s


----------



## EwokFryer

My Humble workspace. The guy above takes the cake though. 5 displays!?! What's your rig running?


----------



## hakz

with all that glass, it'll be much cleaner if you arrange all the cables.








and bdw you can't nominate yourself, or rather your own room.


----------



## 161029

@admin : You might want to blow up the text size of the "no self-nomination" rule and change it to rainbow colors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *New rule: You can't nominate your own room! *


----------



## sabbathcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> *magicalpancake*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/911182/magicalpancake-grass-computer-room/0_40
> 
> magicalpancake's grass room with the beer tap (for home brew only!), Amano-esque aquarium, chandelier etc. That is one of the most epic rooms I've seen.


BEER IN THE WALL!!!
Thats it no one can beat this.


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Something about Sazexa's room always inspired me to be more tidy and to clean my desk up more often. It's stuck with me as a prime example of comfort, aesthetic value, and to a degree minimalism. Also dat case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't his current setup: he's since painted the walls grey, but back when it was red I held it in really high regard (still love it, bud, but the red was killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> There might be more / better pics of his room when it was red, but this was what I could find.


This room is missing a half nude girl sleeping on that bed...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> This room is missing a half nude girl sleeping on that bed...


She's there on occasion. ;]

My room has become quite different since then. I'll update pictures maybe once I'm finished with it. In the process of finishing a build and buying a new couch.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I nominate xDuBz201. This room just looks homey and cool as hell.

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/35110#post_22439263


----------

